# Amsterdam in winter.



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

We start our walk on the Keizersgracht near the Westerkerk.




















It is getting dark.










The lights are goiing on.





















Full moon on the Keizersgracht.





























De Keizersgracht.












We walk back to the Brouwersgracht. A famous spot to make pictures is here the so called "' papeneiland" Papen is a nickname for Roman Catholics.
They held their secret ceremonies here in the time of the Reformation.

































Another part of the Brouwersgracht.


































Problems with the snow 














































































It reminds me to Hitchcock.











Snowfun



































Westerpark.













































De Leliegracht













De Nassaukade













De Kattesloot























Meander complex aan de Kostverlorenvaart
























De Kostverlorenvaart












Meander again.
















Mill de Bloem aan de Haarlemmerweg













Mill de Otter aan de Kostverlorenvaart.












Hitchcock return. (1963)













Cormorant in the snow.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Great work! Such a beautiful time of year.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amsterdam in snow is just amazing and very nice :cheers: thanks for those photos kay:


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

best thread ever,amstersam simply beatifully


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

merced12 said:


> best thread ever,amstersam simply beatifully


Thx Merced. A little bit overdone but thx for the compliment it makes me blush.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Amsterdam is always lovely, and with snow is even better. 

At what time is dark now, 5 pm maybe?


----------



## Adriano Borges II (Nov 24, 2006)

this january, gonna be my 1º time in europe, including Amsterdam... before this photos, i was with bit afraid... but now, i have sure... gonna be amazing!!!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Dancer said:


> Great work! Such a beautiful time of year.


thx dancer. You like moto's?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Do you have more photos? If you have, please post them kay:


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

madridhere said:


> Amsterdam is always lovely, and with snow is even better.
> 
> At what time is dark now, 5 pm maybe?


Madrid. At 16.30 the sun leaves us here. at 16.50 the light are on. 
Nice for taking pictures at the bridges. You need a tripod of course.

gr Albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Adriano Borges II said:


> this january, gonna be my 1º time in europe, including Amsterdam... before this photos, i was with bit afraid... but now, i have sure... gonna be amazing!!!


Dear Adriano,

The city is beautiful. especially now with the snow. Amsterdam has a lot of history and very nice place to photograph . I hope ypu will enjoy you stay here. But remember january is not the best time of the year to visit Amsterdam.You never know what kind of weather you will have at that time of the year.

gr Albertb


----------



## janc (Dec 24, 2010)

Amsterdam in summer is waaaaay better imo. (except these crazy bicyclists  )


----------



## Dovry (Dec 25, 2010)

Very nice city. Thanks for posting those amazing winter photos. I love to the see those cyclists in winter! Brave people!


----------



## De Prodigy (Nov 3, 2009)

Mooi plaatjes! Bedankt om de koude sneeuwbuien te trotseren.


----------



## Bob! (Jul 5, 2009)

Wondeful thread! Keep up the great work. :applause:
What camera do you use?


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Amazing shots Al. Makes me miss beautiful Amsterdam!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Bob! said:


> Wondeful thread! Keep up the great work. :applause:
> What camera do you use?


Dear Bob . I use a canon 5d and a 17-40 zoomlens.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Amsterdam looks beautiful in snow. This photo is fantastic!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

just wow!
The best city Ive ever been


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

what a wonder Amsterdam is.
great shots and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

One picture with birds is shown 3 times. Is that you ?


----------

